# Who here eats only Kosher?



## danpeikes (Mar 8, 2010)

Who here eats only Kosher?  I know of at least 2 others that I have met besides myseld on this board.


----------



## Gennie32 (Mar 14, 2010)

*yes*

Yes, kosher beef is a good choice. There are more strict prohibitions involved. Kosher processors have never used downer cows.  Kosher beef might be safer because the animals are killed by having their  throats slit rather than by being shot or struck in the head, which can scatter brain tissue. I think it is fair to say their standards of production are very rigorous.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 14, 2010)

No, I don't, but I have friends who do, so I try to stay alert to new kosher-specific dishes I can add to my recipe book that we can share.


----------

